# Europe League 12-11



## BgFutbol (Dec 11, 2014)

*Dnepr vs Saint Etienne*​
I think Saint Etienne will win this match, but I will have insurance for this bet. Dnepr doesnt have a chance to qualify for the next stage while the guests will want to win because they have a chance to qualify. They also have to hope Karabakh not to win vs Inter. Saint Etienne is a team that doesnt score a lot, but has a stable defence. Thats why I will choose Saint Etienne to win with Draw no bet insurance.


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 11, 2014)

*Besiktas vs Tottenham*​
Besiktas is the new turkish machine which helps people to win their bets. Tottenham is weak as a gurst and in the last 3 matches I am disapointed from them. They lost from Chelsea 3-0, made 0-0 with Cristal Palace and draw against Besiktas at home. 
My prediction is Besiktas to win
@2.30 at Bet365


----------



## Andy987 (May 15, 2015)

Good that you are not taking risk by doing insurance on the bet..


----------

